# Lucky Duck Motors



## Snowgooser (Mar 28, 2008)

Does anyone have a line on after market Lucky Duck motors? I see on the Edge/Expedite website they are $25, but I figure there has to be something else out there.


----------



## Prarie Hunter (Jul 11, 2008)

http://www.dowdlesports.com/catalog/hun ... decoys.htm


----------



## Snowgooser (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## poppaduck (May 11, 2006)

Snowgooser check your pm's I sent you message regarding spinning wing motors........poppaduck


----------

